# dock 2D transparent ou en couleur



## philrig (3 Juillet 2008)

*Bonjour*, 

Voilà plusieurs jours que je cherche une solution pour remettre mon Dock en 2D transparent ou en couleurs, j'ai testé pas mal de petit programmes genre SuperDocker, DockColor, Docker et Mirage, hélas aucun d'entre eux me permet d'obtenir un tel résultat il y a bien Mirage qui permet une transparence complète le problème c'est qu'il y a un bug plutôt gênant qui empêche de cliqué en dessous des fenêtres.

- Comment changer la couleur du fond du Dock 2D? il doit bien y avoir un endroit ou je peu changer la couleur? 

- Comment enlever la transparence proprement? 

Autant je trouve Léopard très esthétique, cohérent, autant des fois je lui trouve des trucs très grossier comme le Dock en 2D surtout la grosse bordure blanche :mouais: et le pire c'est le manque de réglage.

Voilà avec un peu de chance quelqu'un à une solution.

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (3 Juillet 2008)

Tu peux toujours changer ton dock 2d par un autre qui te conviendra peut-être plus.




Le mien, Niqu Dock, sur MacThemes par exemple.


----------



## philrig (3 Juillet 2008)

Merci *wath68* effectivement c'est déjà une bonne solution, tu le change avec quoi?

J'imagine que je peu en faire un moi même pour qu'il s'adapte correctement avec mon wall?


----------



## wath68 (3 Juillet 2008)

philrig a dit:


> Merci *wath68* effectivement c'est déjà une bonne solution, tu le change avec quoi?
> 
> J'imagine que je peu en faire un moi même pour qu'il s'adapte correctement avec mon wall?




J'ai juste suivi les instructions fournies avec le dock, c'est à dire remplacer certains fichiers dans Dock.app (Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock.app/afficher le contenu du paquet) par d'autres *(en ayant bien pris soin de sauvegarder les fichiers originaux dans un dossier sur mon DD)*


----------



## philrig (3 Juillet 2008)

Ok et tu peux me dire les fichiers à modifié pour le Dock 2D?

Si je suis ta méthode il me suffit de remplacer les fichiers origine par des vides et j'aurais un Dock transparent? 

Merci


----------



## wath68 (3 Juillet 2008)

Non non, je n'ai pas dis ça !

Je t'ai juste indiqué comment moi j'ai fais.
Je n'ai aucune idée pour rendre le dock 2D transparent.


Fichier d'explication fourni avec le dock ''Niqu Dock''


> WARNING:
> 
> Please be careful using the terminal, if you're not copy-pasting be especially careful typing things out.
> 
> ...



Et voici tout les fichiers qui vont être modifiés pour le dock 2D:

bottom1.png
bottom2.png
bottom3.png
bottom4.png
bottom5.png
indicator_medium_simple.png
indicator_small_simple.png
left1.png
left2.png
left3.png
left4.png
left5.png
right1.png
right2.png
right3.png
right4.png
right5.png
separatorstraight-horizontal.png
separatorstraight.png


----------



## philrig (3 Juillet 2008)

*Merci* je viens de faire un essai avec l'ensemble des icônes vides rien à faire il me laisse toujours le Dock 2D 
il doit y avoir d'autres fichiers pour le Dock 2D?

Dans la méthode que tu me propose il y a uniquement le contour du Dock qui est modifié le fond lui reste en place, donc si j'envisage d'avoir un Dock 2D clair impossible à moins de connaître le fichier qui fait le fond du Dock 2D 

Par contre j'ai réussi à mettre le Dock "Niqu Dock" il est sympa le truc qui m'embête c'est qu'il est trop sombre


----------

